# Neuer PC, massgeschneidert, Kaufberatung



## Cecile Etter (4. Januar 2010)

ICH bin bestimmt schon weltweit beruechtigt fuer meine Vieltext-Post's.
Wer's nicht mag = skipen.

gar nicht so einfach.
Denn die neuen Technologien  werden von den meisten Anwendungen gar nicht genutzt..
oder schlimmer..laufen gar nicht mehr.
Ich meine damit z.B. die auf HT basierenden i7 Intels oder SLI:2 und mehr Grafikkarten..64bit- OZ..

*Ich arbeite primaer mit *
Adobe CS4 premium production (vor allem PS,AE,soundbooth,Encore..)
Cinema 4D Studio V 10.5
Cubase 3 SE.
No games.

z.ZT. mit einem Intel P4 HT 3Ghz XP Home 32bit,AGP

Nachteil:
mehr als 3GB RAM geht nicht.
Audio dropouts bei Cubase wg. zu wenig CPU
Lange Renderzeit bei Cinema und Arbeit im Editor lahm.
ein paar GPU-basierte Spielereien in PS gehen nicht  (fehlen mir nicht sehr)
meine AGP Graka (Ati x850 265RAM) ist zu schwach und veraltet)
neue,gute AGP's gibt es,passen aber nicht auf mein motherboard.auch schnelle HD's nicht.

*HT bringt wenig Vorteile.*
Das Betriebssystem und Anderes wird 2x installiert
mit emntsprechendem Ressourcen-Frass.
Wie erst bei 8x !
Das einzige was wirklich gleichzeitig laeuft ist der Player und die Render-Engine.

Ansonsten kann man -wie ohne HT auch-mehrere Programme geoeffnet haben,aber es ist ja immer nur eins aktiv.
Beim rendern ist es zwar so,wenn einer der beiden threads schneller fertig ist,
dann beim andern weiterhilft,
aber die beiden threads muessen sich ja einen CPU-core teilen.
Ob das dann wirklich wesentlich schneller geht?

Welche meiner apps koennen ueberhaupt von Multcore gebrauch machen ?
Photoshop vielleicht?

Cinema:nicht Version 10.5..nur 11.5 ?

Cubase 3,wo ich es am Meisten braeuchte wahrscheinlich nicht!?

Aber mehr RAM und eine besser Graka mit viel RAM waere gut



*Wie ist es mit 64bit?*

Adobe laeuft zwar,macht aber kaum Gebrauch davon.
C4D laeuft..ob mit viel Nutzen  (unter viel verstuende ich etwa 30% schneller)

Cubase 3 laeuft wahrscheinlich nur im XP-Modus (wenn ueberhaupt?),also kein Gewinn.

Wenn eine Anwendung nur einen Core nutzen kann,steh ich schlechter da als vorher !

*Sorgen machen aber die Treiber *fuer die Peripherie-Geraete..
wacom-Tablett Intouse3,midi keyboard,Routermodem,Printer,usw.


Das kann ich ja nur durchchecken indem ich eine Liste erstelle 
und dann saemtliche betr.websites abklopfe.keine Garantie,dass es dann wirklich funktioniert....


Ich bin upgrademuede.

ich finde es ist eine gigantische Abzocke im Gang.
Da werden Kunden ungefragt und unfreiwillig zu Betatester gemacht und duerfen sich aergern..
oder Geld/Kunden verlieren angesichts der mit den vielen bugs vertroedelten Zeit.
Und fuer die bugfixings muss dann bezahlt werden per upgrade.Und neuen bugs...

Bei Cinema z.B. hilft ein neuer PC wenig,denn das langsame Rendern liegt da mehr
 an AR 2.5 und einem bug im Core von V 10.5.(wobbeln bei Kamerafahrten).

deshalb wohl gibt es fuer 10.5  auch kein vray.das naemlich waere die Alternative gewesen.Nada.

Wenn ich dank neuem PC fast alle Software und Geraete neu kaufen muss..
werdens leicht mehr als 10'000 Euros.
NO WAY!!Niemals.

*wichtig:Monitore.*
ich habe jetzt 2 VGA Roehren 22" Belinea,die ich gut finde.Moechte ich weiterverwenden solange sie laufen.
denn gute TFT's (Eizo)fuer profi-Grafik sind unter 600.- nicht zu haben.

Einige Grakas haben aber nur noch einen HDTV (hab ich eh nicht) und einen einzigen DVI Anschluss.
Die Graka braucht also (mit Adabter) *zwei VGA  *mit spaeterer Option fuer TFT.
Und bei meinen Anwendungen ist die groesse des RAM auf der Karte evt. wichtiger als die Schnelligkeit?
Weil C4D oder AfterEffects die Daten zuerst alle in den Graka RAM laedt...

Wie soll ich mich da entscheiden ?

Blosse Meinungen helfen nat. gar nichts.Muss schon sachlich begruendet sein und eigene Erfahrung..

Fragen waeren;



1. kann ich mit Win7 32bit home premium 6-8GB RAM nutzen ? od. brauchts 64bit oder pro

2. Laufen wenigstens alle apps und Geraete,die bisher mit xp home 32bit liefen mit win7-32bit home ?

3. weiss jemand,ob Cubase3 Multicores wie i7 nutzen kann ?

4. Dual Quads haben meist gleichviel oder mehr CPU-GHz ,sind aber deutlich billiger.
   Ebenso AMD Phenom.waere das nicht besser fuer meine Zwecke ?
   oder veraltet und daher nicht so upgradefaehig?

5. Lieg ich irgendwo falsch oder hab was uebersehen ?

6. Konkreter Kaufvorschlag ? Laden,der Fertig- PC nicht aus Gebrauchtware oder Nonameware zusammenbaut !
   und auch im Garantiefall noch freundlich und zuegig reagiert ?und nach griechenland liefert..
   Compuland sieht gut aus...?

   Preisvorstellung 1000 bis 1200 Euros alles inklusive ausser  Monitore,keyboard und Maus
   (es sei den keyboard hat englisches QWERTY Layout und Maus ist wiederaufladbar -wireless)
   inklusive Win7,bei 6-8GB DDR3 RAM,zwei schnellen 500GB HD,s,
   Graka mit viel RAM,<Shadermodel 3-4,Directx11 , ohne SLI/crossfire
   wohl eher big tower und etwas mehr Netzleistung.600Watt ?
   Alles gut gekuehlt (ich lebe in einem heissen Land !) und leise.

  Ich habe den ausfuehrlichen Thread von Ozonschicht schon gelesen.
  grosse Klasse,Danke.
Der Gesamtvorschlag von Stonefish koennte ich uebernehmen und abaendern..
habe aber doch noch obige Fragen..


  Waere sehr froh um Entscheidungshilfen der sachlichen Sorte.

  Freundliche Gruesse und beste Wuensche fuers Neue Jahr


----------



## Kai008 (4. Januar 2010)

1. Nein, mehr als 3.5 - 4 GB sind logischer weiße mit 32 Bit nicht addressierbar.
2. Derzeit sicher noch nicht absolut alles, aber könntest ja auch XP und 7 paralell nutzen.
3. kA.
4. Von "Dual Quads" habe ich noch nie was gehört.
5. Wüsste nicht wobei/was, habe den Post aber nur diagional gelesen.
6. geizhals.at, du hast ja schon konkrete Vorstellungen deines Rechners, dort kannst du dir alles zusammensuchen was du haben willst, brauchst und bezahlen kannst.
Mein Fav. Händler sind Newvision, MyLemon und haym.info, wobei letztere glaube ich überall hin liefern.
(7). Natürlich werden die Daten, die von der Grafikkarte gerendet werden zuerst im RAM geladen, sie müssen ja irgendwo stehen damit die GPU sie sich hohlen und danach wieder abspeichern können. Reicht der RAM nicht, müssen die Daten selbstverständlich ausgelagert werden, was zusätzliche Zeit kostet. Aber 1 EB RAM nützt einen auch nichts, wenn die PU's viel zu lange für die Veränderungen brauchen, sonst "staut" es sich im RAM ja.


----------



## Cecile Etter (4. Januar 2010)

Ah sorry,ich meinte 2 Quad,wie
CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9650 - 4 x 3,00 GHz
Nein,ich bin nicht in der Lage,mir den PC selbst zusammenzustellen,
so dass alles kompatible ist und auch vernuenftig..also nicht irgend ein Teil den Rest ausbremst.
Die online PC builder machen einen auf  Fehler oft nicht aufmerksam.
Und ich will ihn zusammenbauen lassen und  aufs Ganze Garantie haben.
Eben wegen  grosser Unkenntnis meinerseits.
Sich die Komponenten von verschiedenen Laeden zusammen zu kaufen ist eine sehr schlechte Idee.
Im Garantiefall naemlich schiebt dann der Grakashop die Sache auf  den Monitorshop usw...
sowas nie wieder!
Also Frage Nr.1 waere beantwortet.danke.
Auf den Rest hoffe ich noch ;-)


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2010)

Puh ne Menge Text, ich hab nach der Hälfte aufgehört, weil dann schon erste Antworten auf der Zunge lagen.

1. Der Sprung von PIV-3GHz auf Core2Duo/Quad oder i7 ist massiv. Mehrere Faktoren!

--> Cinebench R10 Benchmark-Vergleich <--
P4-3GHz -> 1780 Punkte 
Q6600 -> 8640 (Faktor 4,8)
i7-870 -> 16500 (Faktor 9,2)

2. Cinema4D kann sehr wohl mit mehreren Cores umgehen, schon lange. Dein Problem muss wohl an etwas Anderem liegen zB der HT-Sache..
3. Für mehr als 3GB muss es die 64Bit-Version sein.
4. Cinema4D, Cubase gibt es als 64Bit-Versionen
5. mehr Ram - immer gut
6. neuere Grafikkarte Ja, aber bitte kein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeissen, also zB AMD/ATI 4850 mit 1GB für etwa 100Eur. Warum Du DX11-Unterstützung haben willst ist mir nicht ganz klar, aber dann muss es wohl die 5er Serie von AMD werden.

Zu Deinen Fragen:
zu 1. Nein
zu 2. Grundsätzlich Ja (für den besonderen Fall gibt es ja noch die XP-Emulation unter Win7-Pro
zu 3. Cubase kann Multithreaded arbeiten, egal welche CPU da werkelt, also auch i7
zu 4. Jeder "aktuellere" Prozessor ist schneller und kühler als das Heizkraftwerk PIV. Sogar ein Billig-E4300 ist im Cinebench doppelt so schnell.

@Kai008: Ich denke, Du bringst da was durcheinander.. Der GPU-Ram hat mit Rendern und dem Auslagern nix zu tun. Kann denn Cinema4D das Rendering auf die GPU auslagern (GPGPU etc..)? Ich glaube nicht.. Dann ist lediglich das normale Ram und die CPU dafür zuständig. Interessant wird es, wenn Texturen in der GPU für die Cinema4D-Viewports in Hardware unterstützt werden (OpenGL bei C4D, glaub ich), dann kann die Arbeit darunter leiden. Das Rendering hat damit immer noch nichts zu tun.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Du könntest mal den Cinebench runterladen (NUR den xCPU-Benchmark laufen lassen) und Deine Werte mit meinen vergleichen:

Mein Rechner :
*E2180 auf 3GHz -> 5008 CB-CPU* (Grafikkarte tut beim Rendern idR nix zur Sache)
Nachtrag, weil CPU-Wechsel (12.02.) *E7600 3,06GHz -> 6584 CB*
( zur Vervollständigung: ) OpenGL-Benchmark mit meiner *ATI4650 -> 4901 CB-GFX*


----------



## Cecile Etter (5. Januar 2010)

hallo chmee,wiedermal  )

Oh danke fuer den Fingerzeig auf den Cinebench ! das haette mir selber in den Sinn kommen sollen !

GPU-RAM : ja richtig..dabei geht es in Cinema,PS und AE nur um die Anzeige im Viewport oder ein schnelles preview-rendern,wo man z.B. bei einer Animation das timing besser beurteilen kann.Vorerst dient der GPU RAM also nur dem fluessigeren arbeiten.Nicht beim final-rendern.
Aber die Entwicklung geht rasch in Richtung Nutzung der GPU.

Ah so..nein es muss nicht unbedingt DirectX11 sein,aber neueres shadermodel und viel RAM unbedingt.
Cubase :ich hab ja nur cubase3 SE und will nicht neu kaufen..
Bei C4D und Adobe wurde die 64bit Version mitgeliefert.

Wie ist die Erfahrung mit den Geraetetreibern?
XP-Emulation meint virtuelles Os.Das Problem liegt aber wahrscheinlich eher darin,dass PlugIns,cubase3 und aeltere VST oder Treiber  Probleme mit 64bit haben,nicht unbedingt  mit win7
Frage waere dann,ob mit XP Emulation auch 32bit Anwendungen auf einem win7-64bit funktionieren.
Ansonsten behalte ich den P4 natuerlich ohnehin zum rundumdieUhr rendern lassen.Fuer den wird mir ja niemand mehr Geld bezahlen..schon gar nicht was ich dafuer blechen musste .

Ich bin einfach mit alldem sehr unsicher und ueberfordert..hab in der Hinsicht schon viele Fehler gemacht,die ich mir nicht leisten kann.

Also etwa beim RAM muss ja mit dem motherboard zusammenpassen.

Cinema und Multicore:nun ja..die neuste Version wurde mit dem Argument vermarktet :bessere Nutzung von Multicore...schloss ich rueck : war vorher weniger gut ..
Einige User mit Multcore hatten berichtet,dass bei der Arbeit im Editor nur ein core genutzt wurde...ich konnt das ja nicht selber testen.
ich spreche auch nur von version 10.5..die scheint etwas bugy zu sein..
und ich hab das Geld nicht,um neue software zu kaufen.


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder gerne 

*GPU* : Ja, ich freue mich ja auch schon auf GPGPU-Unterstützung systemweit. Ändert leider nix daran, dass die Firmen recht verhalten da rangehen, entweder teuer bezahlen oder alpha-beta-Status. Abgesehen davon, dass es die leidliche Aufgabe von Microsoft ist, dafür zu sorgen, ihr OS damit auszustatten. In Win7 haben sie es zumindest in die DirectX-Engine reingepackt.

*Win7-XP-Modus* : Keine Ahnung, wie rund der läuft.

*P4 als Rendersklave* : Ich weiß nicht wie teuer Strom in Griechenland ist, aber die Halbierung des Strombedarfs ist ne Menge wert. zB P4 3GHz unter Last geschätzte 160W, während ein E2180 doppelt so schnell rendert (bei eBay für 20-40Eur zu bekommen) und nur geschätzte 70W verbraucht. Das sind also bei (Beispielrechnung) 10Std/Tag Rendern (90W*10std und 20ct/kwh) schon knapp 16ct am Tag -> 60Eur/Jahr (und dabei doppelt soviel gerendert). Sogar wenn Du 100Eur für CPU, Mainboard und RAM bekommst, ist das ok und Du kannst dafür E2180+BilligMoBo+2GBRAM kaufen. Heisst aber, Du musst werkeln und umbauen  Könnte Dein erster erfolgreicher Umbau werden.

*RAM* : Core2Duo/Quad -> DDR2 und i7 -> DDR3. Fertig. 

mfg chmee

Ist spät, vielleicht stelle ich Dir morgen mal ein/zwei Systeme zusammen, was war nochmal Deine Preisvorstellung? 1000-1200Eur? Dafür geht ne Menge, das versicher ich Dir.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mal was zwischen rein werfen darf....Ich hab kein Problem mit langen Texten, aber es ist immer schön wenn diese etwas gegliedert sind. So findet man sich besser zurecht, kann die Antworten auch besser strukturieren und es ist einfach angenehmer. So hab ich nach der Hälfte abgebrochen. 

Nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Cecile Etter (5. Januar 2010)

> Ist spät, vielleicht stelle ich Dir morgen mal ein/zwei Systeme zusammen, was war nochmal Deine Preisvorstellung? 1000-1200Eur? Dafür geht ne Menge, das versicher ich Dir.





Oh ja,sehr gerne !
und :klar,will ja auch ne Menge  ;o)
Zu beachten:auch Shops die Gratisversand versprechen tun das nur innerhalb Deutschlands.
.und zocken nach Griechenland dann umsomehr ab !
Schon wg. dieser* Portokosten* lohnt sich das kaufen von verschiedenen Anbietern niemals

Alternate z.B.verlangt fuer das* Zusammenbauen* und anschliessende testen 80.- 
und rueckt die OEM SB vin Win 7 nur dann raus.
Haben ihn aber offensichtlich nicht getestet..haetten ihn ohne Floppy und mit kaputter festplatte gar nicht koennen.
Bei denen zog sich das dann so in die laenge,dass ich 3Monate mit selber testen beschaeftigt war
Und der Nerue PC erst nach fast 5Monaten betriebsbereit war,


*Graka* :2 VGA+Adapter


----------



## Stonefish (5. Januar 2010)

Also wenn für Dich der Rechner-Zusammenbau so wichtig ist und der Service schnell, zuverlässig und zuvorkommend arbeiten soll, dann würde ich die Finger von Compuland lassen.
Ich empfehle den Shop zwar oft, da er zu den preiswertesten gehört und dennoch seriös ist, aber man sollte schon ganz genau wissen, was man kauft und ob das auch alles zusammen passt. Umtauschaktionen können sich bei Compuland hinziehen, genauso wie die Wartezeiten in der Service-Hotline - irgendwo müssen die attraktiven Preise ja ihren Ursprung haben. Bei Zusammenbau ist sowieso Fehlanzeige bei Compuland.

Ich hätte Dir ja zu Alternate geraten (Meines Wissens und Erfahrung nach vom Service her der beste Onlineshop für PC-Hardware), aber offensichtlich hast Du da schon gegenteilige Erfahrungen gesammelt. Dann bliebe in meinen Augen nur die Nummer 2 im Service-Paradies: Hardwareversand.de
Für 20 Euro Aufschlag bauen die die Rechner zusammen, liefern für 30 Euro Pauschale auch nach Griechenland und bieten nach Alternate den besten Service.

Hier mal mein Konfigurationsvorschlag:

CPU: Core i5-750   159,34 Euro

Ich würde nicht zum i7 greifen. CPUs und Mainboards mit passender 1366 Fassung sind unverhältnismäßig teurer. Wesentlich schneller sind die i7 im Verhältnis zu vergleichbaren i5-Modellen nicht, teilweise im Gegenteil. Beim i5 sind wesentlich mehr "Zwischenstufen" beim Turbo-Boost möglich, so dass ein i5 je nach Kühlung und Anwendung schon mal höher getaktet wird als ein i7 und dann schneller rechnet, wobei er im Schnitt nur ein Drittel kostet. Einziger Vorteil des i7 in meinen Augen: Die 3 Speicherkanäle, die dem traditionellen Dual-Channel etwas überlegen sind. Das Geschwindigkeitsplus kann man aber ruhigen Gewissens vernachlässigen.

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4   145,75 Euro

Ein zugebenermaßen etwas teureres Mainboard, das dafür allerdings schon USB 3.0 und SATA 6G bietet. Die Umsetzung der neuen Schnittstellen ist zwar noch nicht ganz gelungen (was daran liegt, dass der Intel Chipsatz nicht soviele PCIe Lanes bietet wie es z.B. bei AMD der Fall ist), so dass deren Geschwindigkeit deutlich unter dem theoretisch möglichen bleibt, aber dennoch locker 3-4 Mal schneller als die ihrer "Vorgänger" ist.

RAM:  4x2GB GEIL DDR3 1333 Mhz   162,98 Euro

Schneller DDR3 Speicher mit niedrigerer Latenzzeit vom Markenhersteller. 6 GB würden bei einer CPU mit nur zwei Speicherkanälen keinen Sinn ergeben. (3 GB Module gibt es ja nicht.) Auf der Gigabyte-Website findet sich in der RAM-Support-Liste für das Mainboard zwar konkret nur das 1GB Modul von GEIL, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es auch mit dem 2 GB Baustein hinhaut. 
(Diese Listen sind leider nie sehr umfangreich)

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5770 (Powercolor)   148,61 Euro

Ich würde wieder zur HD 5770 raten. Mit Hinblick auf Preis, Leistung und (relativer!) Zukunftssicherheit ist sie zur Zeit einfach die beste Wahl. DirectX 11 schien Dir ja wichtig zu sein. Das Powercolor-Modell hat ein Kühlsystem von Arctic Cooling verbaut. Leider konnte ich noch keine Tests zu dem konkreten Modell finden, aber prinzipiell lässt sich dadurch erstmal eine leisere und effizientere Kühlung annehmen. Normalerweise sind Grafikkarten ohne komplett geschlossenes Kühlsystem nicht immer unbedingt zu empfehlen, da die heiße Luft nicht durchs Slotblech rausgepustet wird, sondern nur im Gehäuse verwirbelt, aber das Problem sollte sich auch im heißen Griechenland durch das Gehäuse locker kompensieren lassen. (siehe unten) 
Bei den 2 VGA-Anschlüssen wirst Du etwas tricksen müssen. Ein DVI zu VGA Adapter liegt der Karte bereits bei, für den zweiten Monitor müsstest Du Dir aber noch einen HDMI zu VGA Adapter oder eine andere Adapter-Lösung wählen. Das ist zwar bestimmt nicht sehr elegant, sollte aber funktionieren.

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2   57,30 Euro

Beim CPU-Kühler hab ich es dann mal angesichts Deines Preisrahmens krachen lassen. Der U12P ist so ziemlich der leistungsfähigste (und teuerste) Kühler den man kaufen kann. Der sollte selbst im griechischen Hochsommer eine gute Figur machen. Sicherlich könnte man aber auch für das halbe Geld mit einem Scythe-Kühler passable Temperaturen erreichen, aber wer hat der kann, nicht wahr? 
(Vielleicht solltest Du den CPU-Kühler aber selbst raufsetzen. Das Teil ist so schwer, dass beim Transport nach Griechland locker das Mainboard Schaden nehmen könnte.)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932   121,48 Euro 

Hier der gewünschte Big-Tower. Die Abmessungen sollten auch den großen Noctua-Kühler mühelos schlucken können und 3x 23cm Lüfter sowie ein 14cm Lüfter sollten mehr als genügen um alles selbst unter Extrembedingungen im grünen Temperaturbereich zu halten. Sicherlich könnte man aber auch hier gut einsparen.

Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 525W   84,38 Euro

Ein leises Markennetzteil mit ausreichend Leistung, sehr hohem Wirkungsgrad und 3 getrennten 12V Schienen. Hier könnte man durch den Griff zur Konkurrenz (z.B. be quiet) sicherlich auch nochmal sparen, aber es sollte ja erstmal "eine Menge" sein. ^^

Festplatten: 2x 500GB WD Caviar Black   98,46 Euro

Die schnellsten Platten von Western Digital. Noch schneller wirds nur mit einer (noch lauteren) Velociraptor oder mit (noch viel teureren) SSDs.

DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS40 SATA II   24,50 Euro

Standard SATA-DVD-Brenner ... Du hattest nicht gesagt, ob einer reicht, daher ist es erstmal nur einer. 

OS: Windows 7 Professional (System Builder) 64-bit   114,36 Euro

Ich kann Windows 7 nur empfehlen. Deine Treiber-Befürchtungen kannst Du zur Not mit dem XP-Modus umgehen. Im Prinzip ist es ja nicht anderes als eine Virtualisierung von XP, die aber immerhin nahezu nahtlos in Windows 7 integriert wird. Programme, die man einmal im XP-Modus gestartet hat, kann man dann bequem aus der Windows 7 Startleiste starten usw.
Eeine 64-bit Version betrachte ich als alternativlos. Sowohl in der Arbeitsspeicherfrage als auch auf Grund der Tatsache, dass die 64bit CPU dann keinen 32bit Betrieb simulieren muss, was sonst etwas Leistung kostet.

Dann käme noch der Rechnerzusammenbau für 20,00 Euro hinzu sowie die 30,00 Euro Versandkosten,

Macht dann insgesamt: *1.167,16 Euro*

Ich habe mehr Wert auf sehr hochwertige Komponenten gelegt, als auf maximale Leistung, damit das System an Ende auch wirklich rund läuft. (Zu langwierigen Umtausch- und Nachrüstaktionen hast Du ja verständlicherweise keine Lust.) Man könnte sicherlich an Kühlung, Stromversorgung und Gehäuse deutlich sparen und dafür einen noch schnelleren Prozessor oder eine fettere Grafikkarte kaufen. Bei der CPU sehe ich da aber kaum Veranlassung, denn wenn die Kühlung ausreicht (was sie locker tut), übertaktet sich der i5 selbst mit 4 aktiven Kernen noch Dank Turbo-Boost etwas. In Anwendungen die nur zwei oder einen Kern nutzen, fällt die Übertaktung dann so extrem aus, dass der Unterschied zu größeren i5 und i7-Modellen sowieso verwischt. Bei der Grafikkarte könnte man sicherlich auch noch an eine HD 5850 oder an eines der größeren Nvidia-Modelle denken (GTX 285), aber das ATI-Modell ist zur Zeit fast überall vergriffen und das Nvidia-Modell bietet nicht so viel mehr Leistung, dass dies den höheren Preis rechtfertigen würde. 

Und noch zum Thema "leiser Recher".
Ich habe versucht auf leise Komponeten zu achten (Netzteil mit großem Lüfter, Grafikkarte mit Artic Cooling Kühlsystem, CPU-Kühler mit superleisen Noctua-Lüftern, Gehäuse mit 23cm Lüftern, die auf Grund ihrer Größe entsprechend langsam und somit leise rotieren können.). Dennoch wird der Rechner nicht völlig flüsterleise sein. Irgendwo ist halt eine Grenze zwischen leiser und leistungsfähiger Kühlung. Auch die Festplatte wirst Du deutlich hören - umso schneller normale Platten mit Magnetscheiben arbeiten, desto lauter sind sie nun mal. Abhilfe schaffen da nur spezielle Entkopplungsgehäuse (nachrüstbar für 5,25" Schächte) bzw. eben Platten mit geringeren U/min. oder aber SSDs.

So ... wer schreibt jetzt hier die längsten Beiträge!?


----------



## Cecile Etter (6. Januar 2010)

Wow Stonefish !
*Wenn ich Arbeitgeber waere und einen Superlohn zahlen koennte ,wuerde ich Dich sofort einstellen !*

Schon dass Du Dir die Muehe nahmst,meinen Post zu lesen und klar erfasst hast,was wichtig ist.
Und so umsichtig beruecksichtigst.
Und Deine Vorschlaege super gut begruendest !
Herausragend einmalig !

*Alternate* ist an sich schon OK.
Es ist nur so,dass was innerhalb Deutschlands gut klappt..beim Kunden im fernen Griechenland dann nicht mehr so.....

*Big Tower* dachte ich,weil ich bei meinem Midi  tower schon beim Einbau der Radeon x850 erhebliche Probleme hatte.
Ich werde so schnell keinen neuen PC mehr kaufen..bei einem Upgrade,koennte es dann eng werden..

Die vorgeschlagene* Graka* bringts..Sie hat mehr Anschlussmoeglichkeiten,als andere,dieser Art.
Sogar der VGA Adabter ist schon dabei.
werd mal noch googeln,ob es so einen HDMI-VGA Adapter gibt und funktioniert.

*DVD-Brenner* damit kann man DVD's doch auch abspielen? Einen 2. braeuchte es nur,wenn man DVD's kopieren will.

*XP-modus* ,ah ja,jetzt kapiere ich den Unterschied zum Dual-boot ! Gut !dann koennte es also auch gehen,das ich cubase im XP-modus laufen lass und trotzdem auf mehr als einen CPU-Kern zugreifen kann.

*CPU-Kuehler* machen ja fast den kleinsten Geldbetrag am ganzen System aus.Und gute CPU-Kuehlung hat Vorteile..auch mehr Schonung der CPU..

Ja,ich bin kein Gamer.Es ist ein Arbeits-PC.
Ich moechte meine Zeit und Anstrengung in mein eigenes Arbeitsgebiet investieren,
Kein IT-Spezialist werden.In den Foren stoesst man damit auf wenig Verstaendnis. 

Ich bin sehr Kostenbewusst und muss auch !
Es wird viel teurer,wenn was nicht funktioniert..Hohe Portokosten und extrem viel Zeit.

Ein *ganz dickes Danke vielmals*  und los gehts.hui
Liebe Gruesse

PS.  @ chmee:dass der P4 ein Heizkraftwerk ist stimmt:
Ich spar im Winter glatt die Heizkosten.In die Rechnung einbeziehen.hihi


----------



## Stonefish (6. Januar 2010)

Hehe, danke für die Blumen. 

Hardwareversand kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen ... wie es mit dem Kundenservice nach Griechenland aussieht, kann ich natürlich nicht vorhersehen. (Das beste ist wohl zu hoffen, dass Du ihn nicht in Anspruch nehmen musst.)

Big Tower sind ganz sicher keine verkehrte Anschaffung. Gerade, wenn man selbst zusammenbaut, weiß man den Platz zu schätzen, von der Kühlung ist es sowieso sinnvoller, da man die Kabel wesentlich freier verlegen kann, so dass sie keine Lüfter blockieren. Sie sind alt nur arg groß und Du musst wissen, ob Du als "Nicht-Gamer" mit einem aus allen Ecken rot leuchtenden Gehäuse leben kannst. 

HDMI zu VGA Adapter gibt es auf jeden Fall. Wie gut sie funktionieren und ob es eventuell Qualitätsverluste gibt, welche die Qualitätseinbußen eines normalen VGA-Signals übersteigen, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. (Mir ist schon klar, dass man mittels eines HDMI-VGA Adapters keine HD Auflösung am Röhrenmonitor im engeren Sinne erwarten kann.)

Ja, DVD-Brenner spielen auch normalsterbliche CD-ROMs und DVDs ab. Wenn Du nur gelegentlich Disks kopieren möchtest, dann bietet jedes anständige Brennprogramm dafür die Option den Inhalt der zu kopierenden Disk zwischenzuspeichern, während man dann das Original im Laufwerk gegen einen Rohling tauscht. Wenn Du viele DVDs am Stück kopieren musst, sind 2 Brenner natürlich praktischer, auch falls mal einer den Geist aufgeben sollte.

Stromfressende CPUs haben wirklich ihre Vorteile ... zum Beheizen meines 14 m² großen Arbeitszimmers reicht mein Athlon FX-62 auch völlig aus, die Heizung war diesen Winter noch nicht einmal an.


----------



## Cecile Etter (6. Januar 2010)

jepp,ist fast alles klar...bis auf *HDMI-VGA.*hab gegoogelt.
Also hier geht es ja um ein digital zu digital Signal.
Nicht wie beim Anschluss an einen VGA TV zu analog,was einen Konverter erfordern wuerde.
Leute die das Kabel gestestet haben,
sagten,es funktioniere nicht,aber die wollten was anderes damit.

Nicht klar ist,ob es evt. Probleme wg. dem HDTV-Kopierschutz gibt.

Eine andere Loesung waere,an den mitgelieferten DV-I zu VGA Adapter einen 
*VGA-Verteiler* anzuschliessen.Dieser splittet den einen VGA in zwei.
Da die Monitore nicht daraus den Strom beziehen,muesste das doch problemlos gehen.
frage waere nun,was besser ist ?
oder noch einfacher:statt dem ,der Graka beigelegten Adapter dieser da:

http://www.deluxecable.de/-Audio-Vi...DVI-VGA-Y-Verteiler-24+5-St-2x-VGA/a-6517064/

das waere doch genau der richtige ?


----------



## Stonefish (6. Januar 2010)

Das Kabel wäre genau das richtige, wenn Deine beiden Monitore auch immer ein und dasselbe anzeigen sollen.
(Die Frage wäre dann ja, wozu Du zwei Monitore benötigst?)

In allen anderen Fällen, in denen beide Monitore unterschiedliche Informationen anzeigen sollen (z.B. Erweiterter Desktop), kämest Du mit so einem Y-Kabel nicht weiter. Dafür braucht es entweder einen Video-Ausgang der an einem Anschluss mehrere Bildsignale bereitstellt (z.B. DMS-59), dann wäre die HD 5770 aber die falsche Wahl, oder aber eben zwei getrennte Kabel an zwei unterschiedlichen Video-Ausgängen an einer Grafikkarte. (z.B. der DVI UND der HDMI Ausgang der oben genannten HD 5770)


----------



## Cecile Etter (6. Januar 2010)

Oppla,gut dass Du das sagst ! 
haette ich jetzt prompt falsch gemacht.
Nat. erweiterter Desktop.
Also weiter nach HDMI to VGA Adapter suchen.


----------



## Stonefish (6. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt muss ich mich schnell noch selbst berichtigen, bevor es jemand anderes tut. 

Es gibt doch keine reinen Adapter von HDMI auf VGA. Ich hatte mich von der Annahme, dass es DVI (digital) zu VGA (analog) gibt und einer oberflächen Google-Suche in die Irre führen lassen. DVI zu VGA Adpater funktionieren nur an DVI-I Ausgängen, die sowohl analoge als auch digitale Signale ausgeben können. (Grafikkarten haben meistens DVI-I Anschlüsse)
Von HDMI (ausschließlich digitale Signale) kommt man nur per Wandler zu VGA Signalen, die man aber erst ab 50 Euro aufwärts bekommt.

Daher rate ich Dir dann doch zu dieser HD 5770:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=28929&agid=1004&apop=1

Sie kostet eine Idee weniger, hat dafür aber sogar 2 DVI-I Ausgänge, so dass Du mit entsprechenden Adaptern (Einer liegt bei, einen müsstest Du dazu kaufen) Deine beiden Monitore betreiben kannst.
Sie hat zwar "nur" das Standard-Kühlsystem, aber das verwirbelt ja immerhin nicht die Abwärme im Gehäuse, sondern befördert sie ordnungsgemäß direkt nach draußen. Leistungsmerkmale sind ja eh identisch.

DVI-I zu VGA Adapter kannst du bei Hardwareversand gleich für kleines Geld mitbestellen:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=6514&agid=1315


----------



## Cecile Etter (6. Januar 2010)

jawoll ! Wir sind echt zeitgleich auf die selbe Loesung gekommen.
Ergo richtig..hihi.
Also ich hab einen einzigen gefunden,der aber nicht zu funktionieren scheint

http://www.adaptare.biz/public/cata...tid=15969178&gclid=CP_FqpLxj58CFYQU4wodlQ-YYw

dann fand ich noch einen Displayport to VGA,der ja als so eine universelle Schnittstelle gedacht waere.
ist aber auch sehr teuer.(50 uk pfund)
(ich mein jetzt nicht den Minidisplayport von Apple)
Und dann bin ich auch auf die XFX-Karte gestossen.
Das ist bestimmt die sauberste und sicherste Loesung !

Dann haetten wir nun alles komplett.Hurra.

beste Gruesse und nochmal vielen Dank.Das war grossartig.


----------



## fluessig (7. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade bei meinem Vater an was trivialem gestolpert. Der neue PC hat keinen Parallelport mehr  und der alte Drucker noch kein USB. Ist das ein Problem, das für dich von Bedeutung sein könnte?

Muss selber noch herausfinden, ob die USB->Paralleladapter funktionieren.


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2010)

Dass HDMI oder Displayport ein analoges Signal führen ist keineswegs selbstverständlich, da solltest Du genaue Infos zu der gewünschten GraKa aufsuchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (7. Januar 2010)

@fluessig.mein alter HP Drucker hat immerhin schon USB..aber kein 64bit Treiber dafuer zu finden.
Dass die Treibergeschichte mit xp-modus funktioniert,bezweifle ich.
Laut microsoft nicht..
Der Parallport adapter sollte gehen aber check auch noch die Treibergeschichte !

@chmee..stimmt,es gibt nur einigewenige  HDMI/ Displayports die ein Analogsignal mitfuehren..und wird nie angegeben,ob dies der Fall ist.
Mit den teuren Wandlern waere das aber nicht noetig.

Eine andere Graka ist ja hier wirklich die Loesung.
Die Loesung mit dem Wandler kommt fuer jemand in Frage,der bereits eine sehr teure Graka hat.
und dann vor dem problem steht.

liebe Gruesse


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. März 2010)

So,das hat lang gedauert,bis er endlich da war.
Und natuerlich geht nicht alles wie geschmiert:
Uebel:das keyboard wird nicht erkannt.
Der neue PC hat nur einen einzigen PS/2 Anschluss !:also ENTWEDER Maus oder keyboard.
Die Wacom-Maus konnte ich jetzt installieren,sie bewegt sich aber sehr klebrig,langsam.
Das keyboard ist ein  Labtec wireless PS/2,das ueber den KVM Switch laeuft..
Da der Monitor ueber den Switch geht,kann es nicht am Switch liegen.
Hab keine Ahnung,wie ich jetzt das keyboard zum laufen bringen kann
Es waere eh ein neues keyboard faellig.Bisher konnte mir niemand sagen,ob man einen USB-Stick am KVM-Switch anschliessen kann (und von da dann je ein USB-Kabel an die beiden PC's.)?
Das  KeySonic ACK-540 -RF mit touchpad z.B.


Und Fritz!Box fon will auch nicht...kein USB driver fuer Win7..fuer Vista gibt es aber einen fuer 64bit..
Das muesste sich aber loesen lassen indem ich Ihn per Ethernet verbinde..

Aber die Qualitaet von Bild,Video,Sound ist super ;o)
Win7 gewoehnungsbeduerftig..es ist leicht,aber ich vermisse es,in die Tiefen des Systems zu gucken..oder weiss nicht wie/wo


----------



## Dr Dau (11. März 2010)

Hallo!



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Der neue PC hat nur einen einzigen PS/2 Anschluss !:also ENTWEDER Maus oder keyboard.


Mein Notebook hat nicht mal einen PS/2 Anschluss. 
Aber dafür gibt es ja "USB to PS/2" Adapter.
Alternativ gibt es auch PS/2 Controllerkarten für den PCI-Slot (ich meine aber auch schon PCIe Karten gesehen zu haben).



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die Wacom-Maus konnte ich jetzt installieren,sie bewegt sich aber sehr klebrig,langsam.


Wireless?
Dann würde ich mal prüfen ob es Störquellen gibt.
Einfach mal mit der Maus möglichst nahe an dem Empfänger..... und möglichst weit weg von möglichen Störquellen (schnurloses Telefon, Handy, W-LAN..... halt alles was "strahlt").



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Hab keine Ahnung,wie ich jetzt das keyboard zum laufen bringen kann


Wie gesagt, es gibt Adapter. 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Bisher konnte mir niemand sagen,ob man einen USB-Stick am KVM-Switch anschliessen kann (und von da dann je ein USB-Kabel an die beiden PC's.)?


USB-Stick == Empfänger für die Wireless Tastatur?
Der Switch ist ja nur ein Umschalter..... sollte also eigentlich funktionieren (testen kann ich es allerdings nicht, mein KVM ist noch ein alter Blechkasten mit DIN- und COM-Anschlüssen --> noch im aktiven Einsatz ).
Es ist aber zu bedenken dass USB nur begrenzt Strom liefert.
Sofern es einen solchen KVM gibt, sollte er also eine eigene Stromversorgung haben (alternativ einen oder evtl. sogar mehrere aktive USB-Hubs zwischensetzen).



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Und Fritz!Box fon will auch nicht...kein USB driver fuer Win7..fuer Vista gibt es aber einen fuer 64bit..


Hast Du denn mal einfach den Vista-Treiber ausprobiert?


Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Das muesste sich aber loesen lassen indem ich Ihn per Ethernet verbinde..


Warum auch sollte es nicht funktionieren?!
An meiner Fritz!Box SL hängen eine ganz Reihe PCs (und meine TK) via Netzwerk-Switch dran..... und alle funktionieren.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Win7 gewoehnungsbeduerftig..es ist leicht,aber ich vermisse es,in die Tiefen des Systems zu gucken..oder weiss nicht wie/wo


Das war für mich ein Grund mich nach ca. 6 Monaten "Testzeit" von Vista wieder zu Win2k zurück zu kehren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. März 2010)

Hi Doc ;o)
fritz box laeuft jetzt nach dem Kabeltausch.

Oua..bin ich schon genervt!
Wacom..die Batterie-und Kabellose Maus bezieht den Strom vom tablett,das auch als Empfaenger funktionniert.(USB-Kabel.)
Haette dann auch mit winXP Stoerungen gehabt.Gelegentlich friert sie sogar ein !

keyboard muesste ganz sicher an diesem einen PS/2 Anschluss gehen.
Nicht mal ne Fehleranzeige..einfach nix.

Adapter koennte man probieren..ka Laden weit und breit...

Aber eben..ein Keyboard mit USB dongle- Emfaenger koennte dann die Wacom wirklich stoeren,weil selbe Frequenz .
Im neuen Win7-Forum vermelden ziemlich viele keyboardprobleme..aber keine Loesungen.
KVM Switch hat eigene Stromversorgung.
Sorry.Bildschirmtastatur bringt mich endlich dazu,mich kurz zu halten *gggggg*


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. März 2010)

Auch wenn das jetzt nicht unbedingt zum momentanen Thema des Threads passt möchte ich für die später kommenden User noch einige Worte zu den CPUs sagen, die man für eine solche Aufgabe auswählt. Bei PCs die primär für Spiele genutzt werden wird oft aufgrund des Budgets zu AMD Quadcores geraten. Bei Anwendungen wie C4D und Cubase die allerdings extrem auf Threading optimiert sind hat man mit einem Quadcore von Intel wie er hier richtig gewählt wurde deutliche Vorteile durch Hyperthreading.

Und nun zu den übrigen Problemen:

Windows 7 ist ohne Einschränkungen kompatibel zu Vista-Treibern. Vorher wurde gefragt wie der Kompatibilitätsmodus zu XP funktioniert: Oft wird er gar nicht benötigt, da so schon eine recht umfangreiche Kompatibilitätsschicht existiert. Ansonsten funktioniert das ganze in den meisten Fällen wunderbar.

Für die Maus wäre evtl. die Suche nach einem aktuellen Treiber anzuraten und die Kontaktaufnahme zum Wacom Support.


----------



## Cecile Etter (12. März 2010)

Yeah.Die Performance ist super.Das langsamste Teil ist die Festplatte..und extrem leise.
Wacom,neuster driver drauf..mal sehen was der support meint..
keyboard geht nun auch auf einmal..ichhab beim Switch hinten am Ausgang das mauskabel ausgezogen...Oder Win7 ist lernfaehig...es regnet jetzt nat. viele Updates rein.

Ich schwimm jetzt eigentlich nur noch mit Win7.
uebernimmt oft die gemachten Einstellungen nicht..
Dieser Thread muesste nun also erledigt sein.
Hoffentlich hilfts noch wem und nochmals danke Allen.


----------

